
The Great AI Paradox - sizzle
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609318/the-great-ai-paradox/
======
haZard_OS
I have said for years that the first truly general-level AI will not be robots
or purely digital ghosts but will instead be...US.

Human cognition bolstered by direct, physical integration with increasingly
sophisticated computing devices will, I believe, be the next real leap forward
toward AI.

